# what are you wearing today :)



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

am in orange shalwar kameez n dint find my duppata so have taken of my sisters whichs black #laugh


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Black jeans with a funky T Shirt


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

white shirt with a trouser


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Same black jeans but changed ma shirt. Today its a bit more decent!


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

i am glad nobody said nothing

haha


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

u guys sure having fun... so have u made a group or something... were u able to recognize ur friends here from medstudentz? it must be a gr8 feeling that you have gone thru this entire process of admission right here on this forum and now u can all be friends and good medical students...

Enjoy the freshmen years... and cherish it so that u can look back at it... :happy:


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

we know each other in forum but wht life knows we meet each other some how


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

im wearing perfume........hahah lol wooooooooooot!


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

im wearinng yellooww shalwar kameez  and preetyy earrings <3 

oh yeah.. it wud b so cool if we get to meet the ppl in person


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

i think four of us wud be doin that

when the college starts

and its been awesome going thru the admission process on this forum 
like postin stuff as it happened and sometimes a bit later

it worked out for me i finally got the admission
hope it does for everyone else


and im wearin billabong shorts and t-shirt


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

haaa all of u set n me still not my eid ruined in studies


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

The most boring eid ever. Its rained here in the night, its getting colder.

M in jeans and T-shirt today!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

im wearing a frown.....#sad


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

a white kurta with churi dar pajama


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

lol... this is turning out to be an enjoyable discussion


----------



## Dr-G (Oct 7, 2008)

Lab coat + Boxers . LOL hav loads of laundry to do hahaha


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hahhahahha do then wt r u waiting for
am weraing pink shalwar kameez


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Wearing a frown toooo! 

Havnt changed for three days, too nervous these days!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

me to dint cahnge today am also reallllyyyy woried xero for mine admison i dun know wht wd happen


----------



## Dr-G (Oct 7, 2008)

Blue tie.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm wearing a black shalwaar kameez..i love black color


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

again white


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

im wearing green and purple!!!! eid clothes !  its eid here in saudi today


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

i will wear brown kurta with white shalwaar ............its here today in karachii


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Eid mubarak first of all
am wearing orange


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wearing a black t shirt with a black and red hoodle with a dark grey jeans faded with white colour


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

wearing daarrrrrrk green today with a hoody jumper and white socks -
( Finally, its feels like winter in Qatar - 03/01/09 )


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

sea green shalwar kameez


----------

